# Pigs ears, Milk bones, and rocks?



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a 4 month old red nose pit, i got her in south carolina i just recently moved back up to new york and am staying with my dad. At first he didnt want me to bring her home but now that she is here he loves her, he went out and bought her a box of milk bones and pigs ears. Now everyday when he comes home from work he gives her a milk bone and a pigs ear, i was wondering if this is bad for her cause it seems to have thrown her eating off, she eats about half of what she used to when i got back to new york and my dad started with the pigs ears, also i have these white stones in the front of my house in the garden and for some reason she feels she needs to eat them, she threw up this morning and it was nothing but a 2 or 3 white rocks, some food, and what looks like a pigs ear, or at least what would be left please help!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, When you start adding treats and snacks to her diet she will stop eating as much normal food as she use to. A few Milkbones (while not the healthiest treats in the world aren't horrible) isn't going to hurt her and as for Pig eats, and not the best in the world (I won't feed mine them because he likes to choke on them) a few a week is fine.

As for the rocks, they are DANGEROUS for her. Eating them is NOT good and can cause blockages which if not caught and a vet doesn't remove them surgically will kill your dog. NEVER allow your dog out in the garden unless you are there to watch her. You need to start training her on the "Leave it" command How to Train Your Dog to Leave It - For Dummies

Her eating rocks would cause some of her food to not be digested correctly and would cause her to throw things back up. Milkbones and Pigs eats shouldn't be a part of her main diet they should only be snacks (a few milkbones a day and maybe a pig ear every other day). This biggest issue and most dangerous I see here is rock eating. You need to watch her like a hawk outside and start training her to leave the rocks alone asap!


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

yea i know it seems like she eats anything and everything she can find, if i take her for a walk down the road she will try and eat all the dirt and grass and rocks along the way, is this normal?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The rocks are super dangerous! Decorative rocks can have paints and chemicals which can poison your dog, so as well as a choking and blockage hazard, they can be toxic, and at very least break teeth causing pain and pricey dental work.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Her eating random things is sorta normal. Dogs don't have hands so they often mouth things to figure out what an object is. I wish I could find a chart that another guy uses on one of my other dog forums. Pretty much says if your dog can fit it in their mouth, they will attempt to eat it.

It's a dog thing, and more so a puppy thing. You just have to teach them some commands like "Drop it" where they drop the item on command and "Leave it" so they don't touch an item that you don't want them to. The leave it command is also GREAT when you drop a pill on the ground and your dog starts to go after it. I've had dogs skid to a top before eating a pill and once while chasing a ball, the call hit something glass and broke it. If the dog didn't stop stitches would have been needed.


----------

